# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Суицидальные песни.....или давайте создадим свою группу!

## Davo

Люди!!!Всячески когда берусь за гитару и что-то пишу, получаеться вечно  -  песни о суициде...Моя басистка, буквально орет на меня !!!Мол че за похорон ты играешь??? Типа надо что-то подрывное !!! (Система) So i had such a dull  problem!!!! 0_0 Вот решил зделать опрос!!!!

----------


## blooddrakon

Почему нет варианта "время от времени" ? А вобще все зависит от настроя с которым пишешь музыку и от обстановки.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> Люди!!!Всячески когда берусь за гитару и что-то пишу, получаеться вечно - песни о суициде...Моя басистка, буквально орет на меня !!!Мол че за похорон ты играешь??? Типа надо что-то подрывное !!! (Система) So i had such a dull problem!!!! 0_0 Вот решил зделать опрос!!!!


 мне бы с тобой вместе играть)))

----------


## Davo

*Davo*
*Hvis Lyset Tar Oss*
Дам!!! А можно попробывать создать новый проект ))) А то басистка и барабос меня згноят!! Ты на чем играешь????

----------


## Davo

*Davo*
*blooddrakon*
Да ты прав...Но против себя не попрешь.Дай цитуация не позволяет писать что-то  другое.Надо меняться...

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> Дам!!! А можно попробывать создать новый проект ))) А то басистка и барабос меня згноят!! Ты на чем играешь????


 на гитаре

----------


## Davo

*Davo*
*Hvis Lyset Tar Oss*
О! Колега!))) Давно???Я вот паралельно еще осваиваю барабаны и клавиши!!! Буду человеком - групой !П.С.Бас уже освоен!!

----------


## psyhoMrut

*Davo*, новый проект? Ах ты ж! ладно, ладно...и у меня есть один неплохой вариант...

     твоя басистка.

З.Ы. Пошла резать вены.

----------


## Agains

А чё мож реально группу замутим.Так 3 гитариста уже есть.Я могу быть четвёртым или басистом).Остался барабанщик и ещё ктонить если понадобится.В качестве вокалов предлагаю гроул+скрим+чистый.Можно такой suicidal-emo-violence замутить).

----------


## psyhoMrut

> А чё мож реально группу замутим.Так 3 гитариста уже есть.Я могу быть четвёртым или басистом).


 еееее.....ну вашу мать....ЖЕНЯ!! Тут есть желающие на бас!!! Так что смотри!!!  :cry: 


З.Ы. Кстати, никто так бас не будет любить как я((( 

Вот жопа....меня уже из группы подвинули... Внатуре только с 16-го этажа осталось!! Ну Е-МАЕ.....бедная я несчастная....пойду петь гроулом в какую-то чертовую, дряную команду...

----------


## Agains

psyhoMrut-да лан не огорчайся.Я ж сказал что могу быть басистом.Вообще я гитарист).И согласен быть 4-тым гитаристом).

----------


## psyhoMrut

[b]Agains*давай на гитару лучше...это моя последняя надежда. Я начну новую жизнь, перестану прогуливать репы и пить пиво...*

----------


## Agains

psyhoMrut-).Ну корочь если чё надумайте в асю пишите).

----------


## psyhoMrut

*Agains*, окей)) обязательно =)

----------


## Davo

*Agains*
Вот хрень!!!Басистка походу обиделась!!!А у нас и так !!! Гроул - басистка исполняет! Срим - барабанчик ! Я - чистый и гроул!!! Вот !!! Если создавать групу где 3 гитариста !!Надо что-то новенькое придумать!!!!

----------


## Agains

Davo-ну я предлагаю чегонить близкое к эмо-вайленсу потип PG99(там кста 4 гитариста).Ток более депресивное.

----------


## psyhoMrut

> Вот хрень!!!Басистка походу обиделась!!!


 Ато!!! Вот...все...короче, хватит говорить, надо на репетицию валить   :Big Grin:  


*Agains* хе-хе...а с тобой сегодня свяжусь   :Smile:

----------


## psyhoMrut

*Agains* эх...жаль, такие хорошие, депрессивные люди...и в Москве пропадают...или ты играешь где-то?

----------


## Agains

psyhoMrut-играю в скримо-панк группе Sick Pain гитара-вокал.Ток походу она очень скоро развалиться

----------


## blooddrakon

О а я буду 5ым гитаристом тогда)))))

----------


## Agains

blooddrakon-я тя тож вписал так что 4-м)

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> О! Колега!))) Давно???Я вот паралельно еще осваиваю барабаны и клавиши!!! Буду человеком - групой !П.С.Бас уже освоен!!


 как Burzum прям)

----------


## psyhoMrut

> играю в скримо-панк группе Sick Pain гитара-вокал.Ток походу она очень скоро развалиться


   Та я вот тож играю.  В группе "Soul Suicide". Она тоже развалится, когда я сдохну, даже раньше. Вот сегодня меня уже послали нахер, ну и я пошла....вот сижу...еще и любимый человек ушел...я себя кромцанула...типа поможет, а нихера, кровь течет...а я вот вам пишу. Не особо старалась наверное...ну просто смелости не хватает. А хочется шокапец. Мля...все проблемы бы решились у всех. Вот...А Руля ЛОХ, это так...между прочим...О блин, нормально кромцанула е-мае...я еще и пьяная как всегда, типа вот пью постоянно, херовая такая, в басистки не гожусь. Так что....вот.....Группа Soul Suicide ищет басиста, минимальное объявление. Обращаться к Даво. И все такое.
Как же я себя ненавижу, а шоб я сдохла так просто. Я ж на басу нихрена не умею, вообще-то нормальные басисты уже за месяц полет шмеля играют, а я тормоз, не успела, так что вот. ОНИ ЖДУТ ответов, нужны басисты.

----------


## psyhoMrut

> О а я буду 5ым гитаристом тогда)))))


 А хоть десятым =))) у вас все получится, мля.......я первый фанат, если можно)))

----------


## psyhoMrut

Ну мля...вот бас есть, буду басить дома, как научусь полет шмеля играть, так дам объявление типа "басист ищет команду" БУГАГАГА)))))))) а вообще лучше ябанусь мозгом еще задолго до этого, либо же НАХ, кто тут чехлил про массу тела с 6-го этажа???

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*psyhoMrut*, ты - нечто=))) я буду твоей фанаткой :roll:  :wink:

----------


## Davo

*Agains*
Да походу стоит попробывать !уже 5 или 6 гитаристов есть !!! Все будем петь ! Будет такой себе метальный хор  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Тут у меня хрень намичаеться с командой,еще пару таких реп как вчера!!! И все ! В групах барабосы долбанутые обычно,но что бы басистка 0_-0!!!!!!!!!Дам,Инга тебе привет!!С пробуждением после вчерашнего!млять!

----------


## Davo

*blooddrakon*
Давай!!!Гитаристов всегда мало!!! Токо осталось узнать где у нас репы будут)))Так что бы никто не опаздывал!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## psyhoMrut

> но что бы басистка


 где ты тут басистку углядел (я трезвая)




> ты - нечто=)))


 Вот только почему-то никто этого не понимает   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
За то я улыбнулась))) спасибо...ато реветь надоело...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*psyhoMrut*, всё, я - президент и секретарь твоего фан-клуба *собрала волосы в пучок, одела очки, держит наготове карандашик и блокнот для записей* +))

----------


## psyhoMrut

*Бритни Булгакова*, КАЙФ!!! Вот, что называется басист в сольной карьере!! успех))) вот...скоро в тур поедем   :Big Grin:   ты со мно поедешь, чтоб мне одиноко не было, чтоб создать ощущение группы...в туре БуГага =))))))))

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*psyhoMrut*, вот именно!!! )) Что эти группы, кучка самодовольных мужиков :wink: ))) которые лабают там себе че-то! :wink: ))
А вот ты - ЗВЕЗДА!!!  :Big Grin:  ))

----------


## psyhoMrut

> А вот ты - ЗВЕЗДА


  нет....это уже слишком....никто не поверит...)

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Как это никто??!!! А я?!! *от изумления выронила карандашик, стоит и хлопает ресницами*

----------


## psyhoMrut

*Бритни Булгакова*, ну ты ж своя   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   (хыхыхы)))))

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*psyhoMrut*, а какого-нить насильно заставлю поверить +))))

----------


## psyhoMrut

*Бритни Булгакова*
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   Вариант))) только будем играть что-то веселое, жизнерадостное, всем назло   :Smile:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*psyhoMrut*, конешн!! Достали, что не рок-группа, то очередной протест, депрессия и пр.))) Долой стереотипы!!!!)))

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

*psyhoMrut* обалденно играешь, у меня дома вся стена в твоих постерах, можно как нить у тя аффтограф взять?))) и когда у тебя концерт?
а вобще очень хотел бы найти группу, которая стала бы играть depressive black или doom, тока видно не судьба(

----------


## psyhoMrut

*Hvis Lyset Tar Oss*, та без проблем. Вот пятый альбом запишу и в тур по Европе.)))




> а вобще очень хотел бы найти группу, которая стала бы играть depressive black или doom, тока видно не судьба(


 
Та ну, у вас там напряг с музыкантами? не думаю, тем более в таком стиле...кайф. Поставь себе цель. Я вот ниче щас не хочу и это плохо.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> *psyhoMrut*а вобще очень хотел бы найти группу, которая стала бы играть depressive black или doom, тока видно не судьба(


 Кто ищет, тот найдет. Я искренне желаю тебе удачи!!!

----------


## psyhoMrut

*Бритни Булгакова*, а если че, в проект его возьмем!!!!!!!! ВО!!!!

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> Я вот ниче щас не хочу и это плохо.


 Эээ!!! Ты че, звезда моя??!!! *пинает звезду, чтоб та шла репетировать* +)))

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> *Бритни Булгакова*, а если че, в проект его возьмем!!!!!!!! ВО!!!!


 Конешн!!! Я всегда могу че-нить такого блэкушного в микрофон наорать +)))

----------


## Wolf

ппц во что форум превратили....назвали бы уже тогда топик СОЗДАНИЕ НОВОЙ ГРУППЫ и не ипали бы моск всем остальным, своим флудом. 

по сабжу 1. ну т к гот

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Wolf*, каимся за оффтоп :roll: 
надо ж людишкам где-то переговоры вести :roll: 

*заплакала и убежала короч*

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

ну тут опрос с первым постом вобще почти не согласуется, так что думаю флуд уместен

----------


## psyhoMrut

*Бритни Булгакова*
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

*Wolf*
не ворчи   :Big Grin:

----------


## Wolf

*2Hvis Lyset Tar Oss* ну раз опрос об одном, а пост о другом то тема тогда вообще ниочем. под снос тогда ее. модератора позвать?

----------


## РозмариН!

Да, кстати, на форуме полный бардак ... раньше вроде жжоще было с этим...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Wolf*, *плачет от жестокости окружающих*

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*РозмариН!*, *смотрит на милое сердцу создание и не верит* о_О

----------


## psyhoMrut

:cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*psyhoMrut*, я тоже в шоке и удручена...

Хорошо хоть нашла се звездочку *тыкает пальцев в *psyhoMrut** +))))

----------


## Davo

> вот именно!!! )) Что эти группы, кучка самодовольных мужиков  ))) которые лабают там себе че-то!  ))


 Так,прежде был согласен со всеми твоими высказываниями,но вот с этим :evil:  :evil:  :evil: Перестань,а то разбалуешь нашу басистку!Она и так разбалывана!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Davo* наоборот, ей не хватает мужского уважения!!))
Вы же сильные создания, справитесь  :Big Grin:   а девушки, они нежные, хрупкие, ранимые...+)

----------


## Davo

*Бритни Булгакова*
Ты права.Що занадто то нездраво!Извините мой Украинский.Тоесть,девушки имеют такую особенность - вылазить на голову,а насет басистки,да и  в первую очередь сестры,могу сказать одну- она профи вылазить на голову   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Davo

*Wolf*
Что-то вы какието занудливые!!!  :Big Grin:   Напишите лутше,поддержите тему.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Davo*, )))) короч, я те, как президент фан-клуба запрещаю упоминать ее имя и затрагивать ее персону без денежных отчислений в пользу ее фан-клуба, вот так  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Да *Wolf* оч хороший прост не в духе видимо.

----------


## psyhoMrut

*Бритни Булгакова*, вот молодчинка!!!! Все, у меня есть на форуме не только коллега, но и подружка   :Big Grin:  




> басистки,да и в первую очередь сестры,могу сказать одну- она профи вылазить на голову


  надеюсь ты меня простишь   :Frown:   :wink:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*psyhoMrut*, вместе мы - сила  :Big Grin:

----------


## Вия

Davo шо ти так на девушку наехал?)согласна с Бритни существа мы хрупкие вообщем белые забавные и красивые;-)и с нами нужно нежно...)))а я вот думаю барабаны бросить..:-(

----------


## psyhoMrut

> барабаны бросить..


      :shock:  :shock:  ты что!!! А как же мы?? А как же драм&бас ??? 

*Бритни Булгакова*  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :wink:  :wink:

----------


## Светлый Ангел

*ТАК! Хватит разводить флуд! Если очень хочется поболтать, то либо создайте свою тему, либо пообщайтесь в личке! Я не буду удалять ваши посты, но при дальнейшем развитии оффтопа удалю вообще все, не касающееся изначальной темы!*

----------


## Davo

*Светлый Ангел*
Но это не чесно!!! Тема приличная,а флуд здесь никто не розводит...Эт только видимость флуда,а на самом деле здесь глубокий и состоятельный разговор!!!!!1

----------


## Davo

*Вия*
Ага значит с вами нежно,а с нами " вы мужики и все,типа дерзайте нам по баробосу" Не так не получиться  :Big Grin:  Мы тоже требуем уважения!!!!!!!

----------


## Агата

гиии, а я будь вам тексты кактать  :Big Grin:

----------


## Davo

*Агата*
Давай.Будет прикольно.Ждем первых текстов,ток депресивных,ок?

----------


## Woodland

О, а мона я присоединюсь, а? Я тут, правда, читал -- и сути не вычитал... Творить как эгоцентрист (то есть, далее собственных чувств не пИсАть), или все же пытаться изложить свои беспокойства и негативные эмоции по поводу окружающего нас мира (что явно перспективнее  :Smile:  ) -- в общем, лирикой к песням я и сам могу побаловать, проблема в одном -- пишу только на английском, так как два родных языка вдохновляют не в той степени; и в русском, и в украинском слова слишком длинные  :lol: 
Короче, я тут одно вложу, а вы читаните, если интерес имеется у кого, отпишитеся   :Big Grin:  

Depressant

In the chase of day and night
Trying not to show my fright
Hate breeds hate, and foe is foe
In the name of grief and woe

Worst of places, worst of times
Nothing cost so many lives
Immorality and gloom
Fate is nothing, love is doomed

See that promises seem false
In the world of puppet dolls
Desperation’s all around
All is lost, and nothing’s found

Who can hold on to the dream
When the whisper turns to scream?
Write the chronicles of pain,
Face the broken hope again

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Woodland*, неплохо-неплохо)))

----------


## blooddrakon

*Woodland* мне нравится, вот и первый текст у нас есть , теперь надо музыку писать )))

----------


## Woodland

Всем привет. Благо, понедельник канул в Лету. Ехал только что в маршрутке, ежедневник был под рукой, -- так вот, свежее накалякал  :lol: 

[img][u]Untitled (или придумайте кто-то название :P 
Trace of flesh
Servants of the beast
Dash for cash
Made the planet twist

Thirst for blood,
Wantin’ more and more
Fear the ones
Knocking on your door

Prove your fault
Read between the lines
Led to halt
Leaving fatal signs

Plant the bomb
Tear the place apart
Reach the top
Don’t know where to start?

----------


## Davo

*Woodland*
*blooddrakon*
Все супер!!есть материал)) Музыка за мной!

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

стихи классные, но для песни с трудом подходят, так как тут рифма через строку идёт в песнях такое очень редко бывает

----------


## Woodland

*Hvis Lyset Tar Oss*

Строки местами поменять не пробовал?

----------


## Woodland

[_u]ОК, вот исчо:[/u_]

Verse of Twisted Mind

If you have keys, you get straight out to us
Minds of the people are covered with rust
Merciless leader is showing the knife 
Losers are seeking the meaning of life 

Hopes get destroyed by the reaper of sin
Childish recalls were so fair and clean
Cities are ruled by the evil which wins
Rulers and villains make beautiful twins

I finally seem to get stuck in this thought 
Knowing the halo is going to rot
When we take time and all realize
Helltrain is coming, fall on the rise

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

последнее супер! прям под блек метал)

----------


## Davo

> Строки местами поменять не пробовал?


 Все ок! я вот ,тоже всегда пишу тексты так и ничего...

----------


## Stribyorn

Я могу вам вокал обеспечить!!! Я под Кипелова так ору!!!! Хоть мне 14 за то....

----------


## Agains

Stribyorn-я предлагаю всем петь понемного.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

типа церковный хор)))

----------


## uHKBu3uTOP

Ребят вы как песенку хоть одну замутите скинте её на какойнибуть ресурс о то оч хоца послухать

----------


## Vomited Anal Tract

я бы какой-нить думак бы играл, такоей фанеральный! чтобы аж до костей муЗЛО и тексты пробирали и песни медленные по 15 минут...будет норм! :twisted:   :Big Grin:  *повесевшийся смайлик*

----------


## Kill666

МНЕ интересно а кто тексты вам писать будет :Smile:  могу вам написать что нибудь в стиле готика суицид. мне нужна лишь игровая ваша тема. чтоб мог наложить текст.

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

А возьмите и меня в группу... только я не умею играть на гитаре, у меня нет голоса.
 песни и музыку я писать тоже не умею, а еще на клавишных у меня тоже ничего не получается...
Я могу играть на "треугольничке" или с бубном по сцене ходить...
ну как берёте??? :lol:

----------


## Агата

блин, я че-то просмотрела свои текста и ниче такого, что можно было бы на рок наложить чет не вижу... :roll:  :?   :Frown:

----------

